# Fried Banana Chocolate Ravioli w Chocolate Rum Sauce



## mish (Oct 16, 2004)

Didja ever come across one of those recipes, & your tastebuds start to smile?  

Fried Banana Chocolate Ravioli w Chocolate Rum Sauce
Source:Sur La Table, Phoenix, Arizona - The Arizona Republic July 25, 2001
2 bananas, cut into 1/4" chunks 
1/4 cup brown sugar 
1/4 cup graham cracker crumbs 
4 tbls pecans, finely chopped 
1/4 cup chocolate, chopped 
20 wonton wrappers 
1 egg, beaten
Canola or vegetable oil for frying
Powdered sugar, for garnish
Chocolate Rum Sauce (recipe follows)

Gently mix bananas, brown sugar, graham cracker crumbs, pecans and chocolate.

Fill wonton wrappers with 1 1/2 tsps of filling. Brush edges with egg and fold in half diagonally, sealing edges completely. Place on a parchment-lined baking sheet.

Heat oil to 350-375° F. Fry ravioli until golden, about 2 minutes. Transfer to a platter lined with paper towels. Sprinkle with powdered sugar and serve with Chocolate Rum Sauce (recipe follows). Makes 10 servings.

Chocolate Rum Sauce 
12 oz evaporated milk 
12 oz bittersweet chocolate, chopped 
1 tbl butter 
2 tbl rum

Heat milk and chocolate in a 2-quart saucepan over medium heat. When chocolate has melted, remove from heat and stir in butter and rum.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 16, 2004)

Now that DOES sound good, Mish!!!  Wow!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 16, 2004)

And how!!  this is the most unusual dessert I've read about here. And that chocolate rum sauce would be good on many other things....hmmmm


----------



## middie (Oct 17, 2004)

omg.. sounds to die for!!!!!!


----------



## pst1can (Oct 17, 2004)

Mish....great recipe....I do not have enough "different" banana recipes...thinking I'm already addicted! Thanks Pst


----------

